# The Kontera Ads Need to Go!



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't generally post off-topic stuff, and I don't generally get involved in the posts about advertising on the site, but those Kontera ads that popup right in the middle of the screen, and that can't be closed on demand need to go! Those are a lot different than an ad off to the side or at the top of the screen that I can ignore. I fully understand about the revenues, but can we draw the line at interrupting the main purpose of this website? What say ye Martin?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've never had a pop up ad in the middle of the page except when I'm not logged in.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I have not had any middle of the screen pop ups either.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Did you mouse over a double underlined word? I admit that is annoying, I actually made a topic about it before I realized those only exist when your not logged in. If not than you probably have adware/spyware/malware on your computer.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

No middle of the screen popups for me.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

No pop-ups in the middle of the screen for me either.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

They should only pop up if you're not signed in.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Me either.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

I had it happen a few weeks ago, I was signed in and the pop up kept coming up, middle of the screen. I was on my iPad 2 and thought that couldn't happen with an Apple device. It lasted for about a 1/2 hour then it just stopped. As quick as it came it went away, has not happened since. Maybe you will have the same.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Knotscott, Check out AdBlock Plus. It removes all the ads and pop-ups, it's free and a week from now you'll wonder why you didn't get it sooner. - Jack

I use *Chrome* and it is available for *Firefox* too. I don't think there is an *IE* version.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions gang. I was definitely logged in on my regular PC. It hadn't occurred to me that it was universal for all of us, so thanks. Maybe it was just a glitch, but I'll give the AdBlock a shot if it comes back.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

IrreverentJack: Ya got that right!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Not seeing anything like that here, either. If the ads pop up on other sites, they may be in your computer rather than on a specific site.


----------



## cohenj88 (May 10, 2012)

Hi knotscott,

This is Jonathan from Kontera, I'm not sure why you saw exactly what you saw, especially if signed in members aren't supposed to see ads. However, in general terms Kontera ads always have an "X" in the upper right hand corner, so you can close the ad. Additionally, if you don't want to see our ads at all, just click on the "ad choices" button within layer, and unless you clean out your cache, they'll disappear from all websites you visit.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Martyroc, your problem is your choice of digital vehicles. Really, Ipad2? I had one of those once…


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Jonathan - Thanks for chiming in. I tried clicking on the "X" but to no avail. Initially I had assumed it was a sign of things to come, but I haven't seen them since, so I'm guessing it was just a hiccup.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't get an pop ups in my screen. maybe it is something local in your computer or service provider!
................Jim


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I have not had any pop up adds in the middle of my screen. But I have a pop up ad blocker.


----------



## cohenj88 (May 10, 2012)

Hi knotscott,

I don't think it will come up again, but if you see a Kontera ad where the "X" isn't working, let me know on my Lumber Jocks profile and I'll forward it to our tech team to look into.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You got Jonathan…thanks! Any chance you can get the Leonisa model to pop up without leaving? ;-)


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't remember seeing one of these on Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

